
You are spending too much f'n money - rob-guilfoyle
Just because you are doing a start up doesn&#x27;t mean you cannot save for retirement. When I say &#x27;save&#x27;, what I really mean is &#x27;not spend&#x27;. Lowering your daily need can happen from now until death, not just while your producing income. Visualize this with a product I created called &quot;Kate&quot;: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.edukate.com&#x2F;tools&#x2F;gap-analysis.<p>We built this tool in 3.5 weeks with Ember, D3, Velocity, and a ton of over time. It&#x27;s now on producthunt.com&#x27;s front page and is an excellent use of a relatable data viz for the common folk.
======
pavornyoh
If you don't mind, enlighten me on how this is different from MyFico community
forum where similar things are discussed?

[http://ficoforums.myfico.com/](http://ficoforums.myfico.com/)?

~~~
rob-guilfoyle
It appears fico forums is mainly around the idea of the credit score. Building
good credit is certainly a positive asset to have in your personal finances.
However, having an understanding of how to spend less and why it is important
to live within your means is fundamental to being successful financially.

~~~
pavornyoh
Having an understanding to spend less is very important but I actually am very
active in MyFico community hence the question. The community is not just about
credit scores. There are various threads about what you have on your site.

The key difference is that the question people ask are live and we all try to
help and brainstorm. So what makes you different from them knowing they are
just not about credit scores?

Do people want just an a site where they can watch a video or do they prefer
to have real life interactions about the product/services...

